# Flame moss requirements



## im2smart4u (Dec 7, 2010)

Can someone give the requirements for flame moss. I really like the way it looks but it is hard to find info about it. I noticed that there wasn't a profile for it in the plant profile section. Any info anyone who has had it can give me would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Tenzo (Mar 10, 2010)

Based on what I've noticed, I'd say 2 WPG is the minimum and not much else is needed. CO2 would help bump up its color a bit. This is what I have noticed. Nonetheless it's a moss, so its not that hard to care for :]


----------



## Phish (Apr 29, 2009)

It does just fine in my low light tanks, no co2 lightly fertilized.


----------



## dodohead (Jan 11, 2010)

its easy, they dont even need lots of light. mine has 1.5wpg. no ferts

i did add flourish and it sprouted like nuts. i dont add it anymore cause its doing just fine


----------



## dubvstudent (Jan 10, 2009)

I have been thinking of purchasing some as well. Does anybody know of a good U.S. supplier for this stuff. Most of what I have seen will have to go through customs to make it to me.


----------



## davidiscus (Oct 21, 2010)

I see it on the Swap n' shop quite a bit. I'm pretty sure that there are a couple of people selling some right now actually. 

It's too bad its so damned cold here or I'd get some too, very unique looking stuff imo


----------



## bgssamson (Mar 16, 2004)

Just an FYI. The growth and looks of it varies by how much light you have in your set-up just like any other plant. IME I have it in low light tank no co2 no dosing and the moss is skinny and in my high light tank it looks just like a flame. Nonthe less its (GLOWING:angryfire) growing. LOL..

-Brian


----------

